

Discussion with George Soros at MIT - mainsequence
http://techtv.mit.edu/videos/1264-a-conversation-with-george-soros

======
light3
Wow thanks for posting this I was looking for a good lecture to watch. Not
only does this talk have interesting ideas, it is also good to learn from Mr
Soros on the pursuit of knowledge and how to live as a human being.

